# 1999 Bayliner Capri 18 foot Bowrider for sale



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Selling my 1999 18-foot Bayliner Capri. Asking $6300. Excellent condition. Would make an awesome fishing boat. Located in South Jordan. Call or text me at (801) 608-5416. Here is the link to my ksl ad with pictures. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39481523&cat=&lpid=&search=bayliner&ad_cid=1


----------

